# Sticky  Normas del foro



## equipo_moderadores

*Normas del Foro*

1- Al registrarse en SSC se aceptan una serie de normas.

Complementariamente a estas, el equipo de moderadores de SSC, recuerda las siguientes, las cuáles en una gran parte no son sino traducciones de las normas que se han aceptado al registrarse y en otras, adaptaciones locales de las mismas.
Las normas aplican a todos los foreros registrados en SSC que participen en cualquier hilo del Foro de Rascacielos españoles de SSC, independientemente de su origen, lugar de residencia, etc...
Se recuerda que el incumplimiento de las mismas por un forero puede conllevar que se borren sus mensajes, se modifique el perfil u otras sanciones.

2 - SkyscraperCity no es un chat o un programa de mensajería instantánea. Para dichos menesteres mejor usar las webs adecuadas. Igualmente para comunicar un dato concreto a otro forero se pueden usar los mensajes privados.

3 - No se permiten los insultos, las descalificaciones personales directas o sobre las decisiones tomadas por un moderador. Este tipo de conductas podrán suponer la expulsión temporal o indefinida del foro.

4 - No se permiten mensajes aludiendo a la "falta de inteligencia o formación". Tampoco se permite aludir en tono prepotente o chulesco la falta de "criterio" de otro forero. Igualmente no se admiten mensajes que discriminen, separen o no traten por igual a otros foreros aludiendo su origen o de su familia, o su lugar de residencia

5 - Las descalificaciones a personajes públicos, aunque permitidas, no deben ser empleadas como arma arrojadiza para ofender a otros foreros.

6 - Nada de comentarios xenófobos, racistas, homófobos, clasistas o generalizaciones innecesarias.

7- No se admiten mensajes con insultos, faltas de educación o respeto hacia otros foreros

8 - Difundir datos personales sobre otros foreros, incluso de forma indirecta, es motivo de expulsión.

9 - Si un hilo es cerrado por un moderador, sólo un moderador puede abrir otro hilo para que siga la discusión sobre ese tema. (Asi se evita que los que tengan ganas de guerra sigan la discusión porque de lo que se trata al cerrar un tema es que la discusión se quede ahí)

10 - Cualquier tema que pierda el rumbo y derive en discusiones absurdas y no llegue a ningún lado sera automáticamente cerrado. Si se quiere consultar, debatir o protestar por alguna decisión tomada por algún moderador se deberá hacer mediante un mensaje privado con ese moderador y no a través de mensajes en el foro.

11. No está permitido usar más de una cuenta a la vez. Los foreros que quieran usar una cuenta nueva deberán comunicarlo previamente a los moderadores.

12 - Si un forero es expulsado y se vuelve a registrar con otro nick, este sera también expulsado automáticamente.

13 - Si un forero recibe un aviso de un moderador tanto en el foro como en un mensaje privado o cualquier otro medio y persiste en su conducta se expone a una expulsión temporal. Si su conducta es reincidente, la expulsión será inmediata y por tiempo indefinido.

14 - Para contactar con algún moderador, escribid un mensaje privado (PM) u otro medio del que dispongáis, pero por favor, no uséis la cuenta de equipo moderadores, es muy posible que no obtengáis respuesta.

15 - Cualquier forero que añada o edite una etiqueta (tag) y no se ajuste al contenido estricto del hilo, tenga tono burlón o despectivo, recibirá la sanción correspondiente.

16 - Quienes muestren una actitud que, aun sin infringir explícitamente las normas, resulte contraproducente para el correcto funcionamiento de un subforo podrán ser excluidos de dicho subforo. Este efecto también se producirá como consecuencia de brigs (expulsiones temporales) varios provocados por intervenciones en el mismo subforo. Esta norma será de especial aplicación en Otros Temas.

17 - Los comentarios, mensajes, hilos abiertos con intención de lograr el brig o el baneo de otros foreros mediante provocaciones serán sancionados; la acumulación de dichos mensajes podrá dar a lugar a la expulsión permanente del foro.

18 - La lengua vehicular de los hilos de Foro de Rascacielos españoles de SSC será el castellano
Se admiten como excepciones:

Lenguas propias dentro de subforos regionales
La lengua inglesa
Mensajes puntuales en otro idioma en el que el mismo está en consonancia con el tema que se está debatiendo

En cualquier caso no se aceptan mensajes escritos en mayúsculas, abuso de emoticones, abreviaciones, faltas de ortografía, independientemente de si el forero que escribe lo hace desde un dispositivo móvil u otro que hace más lenta la escritura

19- Para responder los mensajes, la norma general deberá ser la siguiente:

No citar mensajes largos enteros o con muchas fotos. Si alguien quiere responder a un mensaje de estos, al darle al botón de "reply", que borre lo suficiente dentro de lo que aparezca entre "quote" del forero anterior, para saber que le está respondiendo a él, pero que evite duplicar un mensaje largo
Agrupar bajo un mismo mensaje con la opción "multiquote" asuntos de la misma temática
No escribir mensajes que se limiten a decir "+1", "ok", "gracias" o similar. Existe la opción like para ello, o igualmente se puede responder pero siempre aportando un comentario o información nueva.


20- Las noticias y, en general, cualquier texto que esté en una página con derechos de autor deberá ser citado de la siguiente manera:

Todo el texto deberá estar entre "[quote]" "[/quote]"
Deberá limitarse a un extracto del mismo. Como regla general, un máximo de 100 palabras.
Se deberá citar la fuente de donde se ha extraído la noticia

Las notas de prensa y otras informaciones que no tengan derechos de autor no están sujetas a esta norma y pueden ser citadas enteras.

Se puede consultar el recordatorio sobre contenido citado en https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/general-forum-rules.2271778/



*Reglas para las firmas de los usuarios.*

DIRECTRICES:

• La firma puede tener hasta 5 líneas del tamaño de texto por defecto ( 2 ), incluidos los espacios. (A una resolución de 1024*768 en Internet Explorer por defecto)

• No se permite texto con un tamaño superior a 3, incluso si tu firma consta de una sola línea.

• La firma no debe tener comentarios de tipo nacionalista combativo, racista, o cualquier otro tipo de comentario que pueda ofender a otros.

• La firma no permite incluir código (excepto enlaces a webs o texto visualmente manipulado). Adjuntos, enlaces que desencadenen una descarga o cualquier otro tipo de acción negativa o invasiva para los ordenadores de SSC o la de los usuarios.

• No se permite a los miembros citar (Quote) a otros miembros en sus firmas por ninguna razón.

• No se permiten firmas tipo arcoiris o multicolor sobre el texto.

• Como siempre, el equipo de SSC se reserva el derecho a moderar por alguna de las razones no mencionadas aquí específicamente.

Recuerda, en SSC hay mucha gente de muchas culturas diferentes. Por favor, tenlo en cuenta y sé respetuoso con la firma

Se pueden consultar las líneas generales de SSC en https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/general-forum-rules.2271778/




*Reglas para los avatares de los usuarios.*

DIRECTRICES:

• No se permiten avatares que tengan contenido racista, xenófobo, excluyente, con contenido sexual o cualquier tipo de discriminación clasista.

• Se admiten avatares referentes a banderas, heráldica o topografía que hagan referencia a la situación actual (en España o en cualquier otra parte del mundo) o de cualquier pasado democrático. Se admiten igualmente estos símbolos de zonas históricas que existieron en su momento. La moderación revisará que estos últimos tengan finalidad histórica y no política.

• No se permiten avatares con el logotipo o nombre de ningún partido político

• Como con las firmas, el equipo de moderadores de SSC se reserva el derecho a moderar los avatares por alguna de las razones no mencionadas aquí específicamente.


----------



## equipo_moderadores

En el día de hoy se han modificado las Normas del Foro de Rascacielos Españoles, añadiendo tres nuevas normas. Por su especial importancia, una de ellas ha sido colocada como norma número uno.


----------



## alserrod

Con fecha de hoy han sido modificadas y matizadas algunas normas.


----------



## borealia

A día de hoy se ha añadido una nueva norma, posicionada como la número 8:

8 Difundir datos personales sobre otros foreros, incluso de forma indirecta, es motivo de expulsión.


----------

